# After market anti reflective crystal/coating on Hamiltons.... Anyone done it?



## BBNG (May 25, 2012)

I'm guessing this has been a topic of discussion around this forum before due to Hamiltons not having Anti reflective coating on there crystals up until recently, and that is only on select models.

So has anyone gone about getting this done after market? Did you buy a new crystal or just have a watch maker or company apply the coating to the crystal with the watch?

I ask because I love my Jazzmaster, but the one criticism I have for it is the reflectiveness of the crystal. Especially because it is domed, It amplifies the reflection and sometimes it seems all I can see in the watch is what is being reflected off the crystal, usually my face!









Would be great if anyone could provide some infomation in this area.


----------



## cprrckwlf (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi, BBNG, the discussion does come up from time to time, though probably more often as a complaint than anything. We did have a good thread on it midway through last year, and reading it may save you some time vs waiting for a new set of responses. You can find it here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=871179

--BE


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Since Hamilton crystals now have AR coating, you should contact the Hamilton service center to see if it's possible to simply have the crystal replaced for one with AR. You might find it's a better solution than having a 'questionable' after-market job done. I've found Hamilton's prices for such things are very reasonable.


----------



## Smudge62 (Jan 9, 2013)

BrentYYC said:


> Since Hamilton crystals now have AR coating, you should contact the Hamilton service center to see if it's possible to simply have the crystal replaced for one with AR. You might find it's a better solution than having a 'questionable' after-market job done. I've found Hamilton's prices for such things are very reasonable.


Hi, just got a new Khaki Field Auto. Doesn't seem to have AR coating. What is your source for the above please?


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Smudge62 said:


> Hi, just got a new Khaki Field Auto. Doesn't seem to have AR coating. What is your source for the above please?


Hamilton catalogs for the past couple of years.

Unfortunately, the catalog doesn't use a standard format for presenting watch specs (like a table) so the details are hidden in the written descriptions and often appear incomplete. To make it worse, the Hamilton website doesn't show AR specs at all. In the catalogs the mention of AR in the descriptions seems to be almost an afterthought, and is inconsistent (but it's mentioned for most watches). In some cases it makes absolutely no sense that it should be missing in the description. For example, all the Khaki Pilots have AR in the catalog description, but for the higher-end Khaki X models, the X-Patrol mentions it but the X-Wind doesn't (which doesn't make sense to me, but I don't have a recent X-Wind to check). I suspect that when it isn't mentioned in the catalog it's an editorial oversight (FYI, it isn't mentioned for the Khaki Field but it is for most others). The best thing for you to do would be to confirm directly with Hamilton through a message on their website and they'll be able to tell you what year they started applying AR to a specific model.

If you were expecting to see a blue tint as proof of AR, Hamilton appears to be using clear AR based on what I've seen on my own Hamiltons. IMO, clear AR is the preferable type (used by most high-end brands), because it doesn't affect the color of the dial.


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

You should see how bad it is on a black dial! Huge complaint on my now-sold Jazzmaster Day-Date. Don't know what Hamilton was thinking not using at least some cheap AR.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Mark355 said:


> You should see how bad it is on a black dial! Huge complaint on my now-sold Jazzmaster Day-Date. Don't know what Hamilton was thinking not using at least some cheap AR.


The entire Jazzmaster line now uses high quality, clear AR.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

BBNG said:


> sometimes it seems all I can see in the watch is what is being reflected off the crystal, usually my face!


For some that would be a major selling feature for the watch.


----------



## Harley90 (Oct 31, 2013)

I had concerns at first with a used Hamilton I bought here. Turned out not to be a big issue but if available for a reasonable price I might do it but not a must for me, YMMV. Thank goodness


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

the a/r issue has been holding me back on getting a field watch, since i would be getting on the grey market, joma shop,amazon,ebay, its likely these models are older and won't have a/r, so whats a guy to do


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Interesting. I bought my Viewmatic 44 from an AD in October 2013. There's no way it has AR. It's harder to read than the rest of my watches, which are all mineral. It looks good at the right angle while wearing polarized sunglasses, so I'm assuming no AR. The dealer had to order it from Switzerland (their words) so I wonder why I didn't get one with AR. I will contact Hamilton. 
Thanks for the link to the other post!


----------

